# New member



## itsokimablonde107 (May 6, 2008)

Hey, my name is Summer and I'm 18 years old. I've been riding horses for as long as I can remember and have had 2 of them. An appy gelding, Bob, and a breeding stock paint mare, Angel, who were both AMAZING. Unfortunately, college is waaaay to expensive now-days, so I can either pay for my school or pay for my horses. While I would have much rather paid for the horses, my mom wasn't so thrilled with the idea.  So now Angel is at my cousin's ranch where she is happy eating all day and having babies. Bob on the other hand passed away in December from old age. He was 25 and died doing what he loved...eating.

Anyways. Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and glad to meet you! I'm so sorry to hear about your older horse, but I'm sure he's in horsey heaven! I understand about the college expenses - man, it's tough! Glad to hear your mare is doing great! Let us know how things are going!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

sorry to hear about your old fella. one of my guys is 25 but you would think he is 4 

this is him and my hubby


----------



## itsokimablonde107 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, Angel is doing great. Shes got all the green grass she'll ever need and she's back as a broodmare for right now.


And that was how Bob was before he died. He died at 24, but had all the energy, if not more, of Angel who was 8. He could easily run with the best of them, and he knew it too.


I'll try to get pictures up of them and some of the other horses that my aunt and uncle have soon.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

